# Good Old Aussie Post



## Ghosty (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi All,
Looked at the tracking for a delivery of metal stock I am waiting on, and low and behold it is in Welshpool in WA, THE OTHER SIDE OF THE COUNTRY. Sent from Kairi in Qld heading to Ulladulla in NSW, and they wounder why people are fed up with the post.
Had my rant.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Parksy (Dec 1, 2016)

Let me guess, Aust post? 

They've increased prices, reduced delivery days and the CEO is one of Australia's highest income earners.

Terrible.


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 2, 2016)

Sort of the same thing happening here in WA. Got a parcel on the go from the USA to me in Perth - landed in Sydney, fair enough I guess, but it's now been sent to the Northern Territory and it's been there half a week...
Last rant - I ordered a life size styrofoam adult head out of China for the total price of $3.65 including postage to me. To now send that same parcel to the next suburb using Australia Post is nearly $10!


----------



## Hopper (Dec 2, 2016)

Don't get me started.  Ordered a drill chuck from Brisbane on Sunday, overnight to Cairns. Two business days later it gets to the Cairns depot on Tuesday, but not actually onto the van for delivery to me. Day after that,  I was not home and delivery driver needed a signature, so left a card saying collect parcel "at depot". No address for depot. But the card had both Australia Post logo and Startrack logo on it. Aha, depot must be local post office as with most other packages! Nope, not us they say, and send me on a wild goose chase to StarTrack depot 15km away into town to a street that was totally wrong. (It was the Toll depot!)  Meanwhile, 5pm so all doors shut up everywhere.

Go on Star Track's website. Will not recognise my consignment number. So call their 13 number. No worries mate. It will be delivered tomorrow and will not require a signature. 
Next day, Thursday by now, it never turns up. So the next morning after , Friday now, I call the 13 number again. Some Indian fella tells me I can collect the parcel at Innisfail depot- a tiny country town 70km from Cairns. Bollocks I says, let me talk to someone else. Three call transfers later, more hold music than my sanity can bear, get a bloke in Brisbane who puts me on hold while he calls the Cairns depot to find out what's what. 

Tells me, oh yeah they will deliver it today. I ask if it is not already in the delivery van can I just drive into town and pick it up from depot. They weren't able to tell me if it is already on the van or not, he says. OK, I says, I'm going into town anyway, give me the depot address and I'll stop by and see where exactly my parcel is at. Oh, no mate. Can't tell you the depot address unless you have officially requested pick up and the parcel has been "isolated" given clearance and made ready for pick up, which will take another day at least!  Your depot address is a secret then, I ask. That's right he says. But it says 22 Redden Street on Yellowpages.com.au I says. I couldn't comment on that until the parcel has been "isolated" he says. 

So will I get a refund on my money that I paid for overnight delivery and it has now taken from Monday to Friday and I still am not sure if I will get it delivered today or if it is at the secret depot whose address  you won't tell me? I says. You'd have to ask the sender about that, they paid the actual shipping, he says. Yeah right, have a nice day I says. 

It turned up late afternoon not in the usual delivery van but in a large long haul truck with a driver mystified as to why he was making a suburban stop off. 

Don't get me effin started on Australia Post and their new partner StarTrack. Just don't.


----------



## XD351 (Dec 2, 2016)

I used to have delivery  driver that didn't need to look at the address - if it was heavy it was going to my place ! I don't know what happened to him possibly a broken back from delivering stuff to my house but the next guy had a habit of dropping my parcel at the right house number but the wrong street!
I had a fishing reel sent to me from Coffs Harbour and it turned up two days later but i was not here to sign for it so it was returned to their depot  at Bankstown airport , i looked up the address and gave them a call to organise pick up so far no probs .
I rolled up to the address given to find it was permanently closed so i asked a lady that was going int one of the offices next to where i was supposed to pick up my parcel she just shrugged her shoulders and went inside.
20 min later i find a door - the only door that is not locked or that needs swipe card access and about 300 m from where i was told to go and in i go .
Lo and behold it is the right place and i present my delivery fail card to them and i wait and wait and wait , must have been half an hour and they still can't find it ! There are parcels everywhere just dumped on the floor like they had been dumped out of a tip truck and they have to go though this pile to try and find my item.
Finally some bright spark decides to check the shelves under the counter and there it was !
So a round trip from western Sydney of about an hour , a good hour there , 2x tolls for the motorway and a lot of frustration ! When i got home i called the sender and enquired why they use courier companies and they said they had a few problems with Australia post ! Now that same courier company has drop off points like the local news agent so i can pick up from there at the end of the day which is much more convenient .

Ulladulla , two weeks time and i will be Fishing Racecourse beach - can't wait !


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 2, 2016)

G'Day All,
Here's another AustPost gem.
I sent a birthday card to a relly that lives about 2 km from the post office at which the letter was posted. Seven days later the card arrives at the intended destination. When I asked about this at the PO I was reluctantly told that all mail from Lismore NSW is trucked to the "Hunter Region" (Newcastle) , sorted as to the destination & then is transported back to Lismore for local distribution. A 1200 km round trip as apposed to 2 km. Make a lot of sense does it not?????
If I order bits & pieces from Brisbane (200 km), it takes 8 to 9 days, generally. If I buy taps & dies from the UK, the order is always here in 6 to 7 days. Work that out.
Regards,
Don.


----------



## /// (Dec 2, 2016)

I hate Auspost with a passion.
Similar thing happened to me last year, package sent from Sydney to me (Perth) got delivered to an address in Wollongong!!
Contacted the sender and they sent a new one (arrived in 3 days)
Fast-forward two months and the original parcel arrived which I returned to the sender.

Earlier this year I ordered an expensive Rousetech High Power rocket motor hardware from the USA and it vanished here somewhere, even with tracking(useless). Vendor sent another, no problem, still waiting more than half a year now for the original. Not got much hope for that one 

Someone, somewhere, has a beautifully machined rocket motor that they have no idea what to do with


----------



## JohnBDownunder (Dec 3, 2016)

And privatizing OZ Post was supposed to streamline deliveries? Fluffy, I gotta agree with you regarding stuff from the UK getting here in 6-7 and another parcel ordered the same day from northern NSW someplace took 14. I did check the date the supplier posted it - day after I ordered so who's swinging the lead??
  Waiting to see with Star Track as our really, really good delivery driver has just retired and we are supposedly getting a young female.
John B


----------



## rodw (Dec 3, 2016)

I recently opened an account with Australia Post because I ship stuff Australia wide from my online store. I don't think it will get much use anymore as the store now supports Sendle which is fully integrated into the order system (no typing). Last week I paid $17.95 to get a parcel from Brisbane to Perth, Australia Post is usually about about $60.

Plus, the couriers pickup. Australia Post will too but they charge extra for it!


----------



## bwal74 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi,

No need for me to bag out Aussie Post, their service does that. 

I bought a Stuart 10V casting kit on Monday from England and it was delivered to my house on the Central Coast by Thursday! Four days across the world!  I didn't think I'd get it before Xmas. The postage was $25.00AUD but still that's quick!

The 10V is my Xmas present from my family which I bought.

Ben.


----------



## jayville (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi all..I find Aussie post quite reliable,if I order anything it usually turns up a week late,you can't get anymore reliable than that...sometimes I think it would quicker if I swam across Bass straight and picked it up myself...Ben,I too ordered Stuart 10v and it also got here quicker than I thought...when YOU do your build log I will be watching with interest....cheers clem


----------

